# الأساليب المتبعة في تطوير الحقول النفطية



## رشيد الخولي (14 أغسطس 2009)

عندما ينخفض إنتاج الحقل عن القيمة الاقتصادية أي عندما ينخفض الضغط الطبقي حيث تصبح الطاقة الطبقية غير قادرة على رفع النفط / أي عندما يتوقف إنتاج المكمن بطاقته الطبيعية / يصبح لابد من إضافة طاقة إضافية للمكمن من أجل تطوير إنتاج الحقل وزيادة مردوده .
للمزيد يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالي...................
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/66#


----------



## رشيد الخولي (16 أغسطس 2009)

*استخدام الغازات في عملية الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط*

 منذ قرن ونيف أصبح عالمنا البشري يعتمد اعتماداً رئيسياً على النفط وفي منتصف القرن الماضي استطاع الأمريكي ادوين ديريك أن يحصل على النفط عن طريق الحفر .
وكانت طرق إنتاج النفط لم تصل إلى المستوى المطلوب في ذلك الوقت ولم تحصل على مردود عالي للطبقة حيث بقيت كميات هائلة من النفط تقبع في مسامات وشقوق المكامن النفطية مما حث العلماء على البحث عن طرق كفيلة باستخراج هذه الكميات حتى توصلوا إلى طرق تعطي الطبقة طاقة فوق طاقتها ورفعت مردود المكمن , وسميت هذه الطرق بالتحسين ومن هذه الطرق نشرح طريقة حقن غاز CO2 

للمزيد الرجاء اضغط على الرابط التالي.........................
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/5#


----------



## abbastager (17 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم اخي العزيز شكرا على المعلومات واضيف ان في حقول العراق النفطية تم وبصورة خاطئة حقن المكامن النفطية بالماء الصناعي مما ادى الى تضرر المكمن بالماء الصناعي _

_ شكرا للجميع _


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## صباح المشعل (7 أكتوبر 2013)

للحفاظ على الضغط المكمني تستخدم طريقة حقن الماء حيث يوضع بئرحقن مقارب للبئر النفطي ويحقن الماء بعد معالجته بمواصفات معينه الى المكمن وبالتالي يحافظ البئر على ضغطه 
شكرا اخي ولكن الرابط لم يعمل لدي كنت اتمنىى ان احصل على معلومات اكثر في هذا المجال


----------



## eliker bahij (8 أكتوبر 2013)

. :The link is not working. It says
This content is no longer available on Knol.
Home | Frequently Asked Questions
©2011 Google​


----------

